# Matching Knockdown Texture for ceiling repair



## AClark (2 mo ago)

Hello I am looking for advice on how to match this knockdown texture for a crack running the length of the ceiling. I have tried to match this texture on several test pieces and can't seem to match it. The texture is very thick. I'm using joint compound thinned out like pancake batter. I have tried letting the texture dry at longer times with no luck. greatly appreciate any advice!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

its probably "bag mud"? that gives you a splatter like that. it also sets up faster so knock downs are deeper texture. at least from what ive used of it. that was only a couple times years ago. most people use regular mud around here.

regular mud types and brands differ too. along with viscosity pressure orifice size temp humidity levels painted or nonpainted ......................................... ..................................... way too much to type. this is perfect example of why its called a "skilled trade". keep playing with viscosity and pressure id say. wait time on knock down will give you deeper texture. that looks like it was a long wait time. 

you also have to knock it down different over fresh patch mud and original painted areas, depending on what paint is on there. some paints take longer to "set up" over. bare mud area will set up faster than painted. therefore, it will show a difference when knocked down all at once. get your patch done and ready for lace, then prime big area with flat. that will help with the difference in mud vs painted smearing issue. i just knock down over my mud patch then wait to do the outside feathered in area a few more min. i also "cut the edge" of lace rite way with knock down knife. same goes for the patch edge. i wet sponge that to make it disapear before lacing. if you dont the texture and patch can leave a visible ring. takes a long time to learn to match textures just rite. and even then they don't all work out perfect. 

if you did nothing to stop crack coming back, aka nails or framing issue, it probably will. if its a long span, you should probably cut in an expansion joint.

hope you made sense of all that and it helps ya.


----------



## AClark (2 mo ago)

picks drywall said:


> its probably "bag mud"? that gives you a splatter like that. it also sets up faster so knock downs are deeper texture. at least from what ive used of it. that was only a couple times years ago. most people use regular mud around here.
> 
> regular mud types and brands differ too. along with viscosity pressure orifice size temp humidity levels painted or nonpainted ......................................... ..................................... way too much to type. this is perfect example of why its called a "skilled trade". keep playing with viscosity and pressure id say. wait time on knock down will give you deeper texture. that looks like it was a long wait time.
> 
> ...


----------



## AClark (2 mo ago)

Thank you it makes perfect sense. I appreciate your advice! I will keep trying


----------

